# Once in a Blue Moon



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

I saw this today and thought everyone would like to see it. It's a picture of the blue moon with the ISS passing in front of it! http://deography.com/international-space-station-over-australia/

I first saw the picture on the Astronomy Picture of the Day website ( http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html ). As someone who has struggled just to get a picture of the moon in focus, catching something going 17,000 mph as it goes between them and the moon is quite a feat!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Now that is truly, Far out!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That is a pretty neat shot.


----------



## fish1onthefly (May 19, 2013)

yep very cool!


----------

